# Car Wash



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Where can one get a car wash for decent price?
I am looking for something near the Mall of the Emirates.... need to get my carpets and floor mats shampooed and leather cleaned.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There's one next to the petrol station near Pan Emirates furniture/behind Lulu. I often see lots of fancy cars there so must be good.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> There's one next to the petrol station near Pan Emirates furniture/behind Lulu. I often see lots of fancy cars there so must be good.


Are you talking about the Eppco washing station or Wheel2Wheel? I went to Wheel2Wheel and they want AED600 just for an inside wash (vacuum and shampoo). I don't know, but that sounds a bit high to me.

I am going to check out the Eppco washing station but I think that one is manual (i.e. do it yourself). Saw a Cobones deal for 'Farba Guard' but no one is answering their phone. 

Anyone hear of or been to Al Quoz car wash (behind Times Square)?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No, not the eppco one, lol

I mean the carwash that is just behind Hardees. Don't know the name to be honest but I take my car for minor service there and also got it washed there once but can't remember the exact cost as I did several services.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> No, not the eppco one, lol
> 
> I mean the carwash that is just behind Hardees. Don't know the name to be honest but I take my car for minor service there and also got it washed there once but can't remember the exact cost as I did several services.


Yeah, that is Wheel2Wheel, they have the Castrol service station next door or as a part of it as well.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I work with a guy who takes his car to Wheel2Wheel and he is happy. He said they will wash, hand wax and polish exterior for 125 so interior should be alot less than 600 you got quoted. I am taking my car there next weekend it needs a waxing really bad.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweet info! My truck arrives end of August and needed to know this thanks


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Vetteguy said:


> I work with a guy who takes his car to Wheel2Wheel and he is happy. He said they will wash, hand wax and polish exterior for 125 so interior should be alot less than 600 you got quoted. I am taking my car there next weekend it needs a waxing really bad.


125AED is just for the wax and polish, how much is the actual wash?
I have seen similar deals with the entire detail happening for around AED900, so maybe his AED600 is correct, but still not willing to pay that much to get the carpets cleaned.


----------

